# Adenosine Cardioversion



## dentfam (Mar 12, 2008)

How would you code for a cardioversion by adenosine?  I see the codes for electrical cardioversion, but not by medication.  HELP?


----------



## mpatterson (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe the correct code to use would be 90774.


----------



## scorrado (Jul 8, 2008)

I believe you can only use that code if the doctor actually administers the drug. In a lot of situations the doctor does not do that. Make sure you ask your doctors if they administer the drug or does a nurse/tech.


----------

